# I cant believe this!!! UNREAL!!



## GooseBuster3

Well these guys get the most snows shot in one weekend award!!

[siteimg]861[/siteimg]

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthre ... ge=4&pp=20


----------



## ej4prmc

Ma would be mad when she saw my bill for shells after a hunt like that :beer: :bartime: I would be willing to spend three month's in the dog house for a hunt like that :run:


----------



## drjongy




----------



## Madison

DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY "O" face was on after seeing that.....

Can you see me in the background of that of 1029...... :-?

madison


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

What a picture, i would crown someone king if they could that over decoys but it looks like they were shot everyway but. Whats the limit where they were shot, i was reading on that forum that it was 3 day hunt, is it 20 birds a day for the whole light goose conservation season for all, 20 birds times 12 guy thats 240 birds times a 3 day is 720, im sure im wrong but good job on the snow goose hunt, im sure it was a hunt to remember, wonder how many non species were taken in the blast.
Adam :wink:


----------



## DuckBuster

Oh, what I would give to be on a hunt like that.... Can you imagine cleaning all of those birds? 

DuckBuster


----------



## KEN W

Don't know what the limit is down there....but there is no spring limit here.

When they talk about 4 dogs making long retrieves ....must have been a lot of jumping and shooting into the mass of birds.Wonder how many dark geese were shot accidently.


----------



## djleye

How would you like to clean that pile!!!!! uke:


----------



## buckseye

I can't help it...I think it is beautiful!!!! 8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore

If that would have been FH and Dan I would have had to do all the cleaning!


----------



## duck991

If that dosen't get your heart pumpin nothin will. :beer:


----------



## djleye

I would have loved to see MOnte try and stuff all those in the back of your pickup!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3

I think it is ridiclous. Ditch whoring I have never liked it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Didn't I read that they claimed it only took an hour and a half to clean them? :huh: How in the?

That's the largest tally I've ever seen. I'd still rather take 10 over the decoys but that's a whole 'nother topic... 8)


----------



## buckseye

Oh come on GB3, it's conservation art at it's finest. 

ditch whoring is funny tho :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The phrase actually came from Dennis Hunt. One bluebird weekend years ago we went pass shooting instead of decoying due to the weather and Dennis got upset over it. He was on the radio with Ed Shultz the week after and said his new son and friends were ditch whores (Ed is my friends step-father).

We still laugh every time we talk about the story, the extended version is classic.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Un-friggin real!


----------



## buckseye

:rollin: :jammin: :toofunny:


----------



## qwakwhaker883

All I can say is WOW! Talk about a fun hunt :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER

That is unbelievable. Nicely done to those guys! :beer:


----------



## Goose01

That Will Help Save The TUNDRA !!! :beer:


----------



## quackattack

Thats INSANE!!!! Congrats to those guys! Maybe I should just says screw the decoys and start sneakin on em.... :lol: 
wow.....


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Now saying that having the ablity to get within shotgun range of hundreds of pairs of eyes[ without a cow decoy] looking for danger is ditch whoring?

Then stalking a buck twith only two eyes within rifle range must be the same thing! :beer:


----------



## 6162rk

LOOK AT THE PICTURES ON OTHER WEBSITE. YES THEY SAID THEY CLEANED THEM IN 1.5 HRS. THE PICTURE SHOWS THAT THEY FORGOT TO LEAVE A WING ATTACHED. ONE THING THAT BOTHERS ME IS WILL WE SEE THE ROSS' GEESE HURT BY THIS SPRING HUNT. I CAN REMEMBER WHEN HUNTING ROSS' GEESE WAS LIMITED. I ALSO WONDER IF SOMEWHERE DOWN THE LINE WE WILL HAVE ANOTHER PROBLEM WITH TO GREAT OF LOSS OF SNOW GEESE BECAUSE OF SPRING PRESSURE NOT ALLOWING THEM TO ARRIVE AT THE ARTIC IN THE PHYSICAL SHAPE THEY SHOULD BE IN. I AM NOT AGAINST THE SPRING HUNT AS I HAVE PARTICIPATED IN EVERYONE FROM THE START. I STILL LIKE FALL WATERFOWLING BETTER. IT MUST BE THE TRADITION.


----------



## mallardhunter

Oooooooo I took that picture a few years ago out on one of our hunts :lol:


----------



## Springer

Wow, that's a lot of jerkey. uke:


----------



## BROWNDOG

I just hope there all consummed I hate to see any thing go to waste. Just because the limits may be unlimited that is no reason to waste.


----------



## dlip

> Ditch whoring


When in Rome.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

that is unbelievable :beer:


----------



## dogdigger

holy crap!!!

mark


----------



## Canada_Hunter

im not impress at all...they killed 1029 and crippled another 2000 im sure...even if its legally ok to kill that many its just not right IMO


----------



## scissorbill

That is totally ridiculous . Big time I would be ashamed uke:


----------



## dblkluk

Yikes! 



> That is totally ridiculous . Big time I would be ashamed





> im not impress at all...they killed 1029 and crippled another 2000 im sure...even if its legally ok to kill that many its just not right IMO


Agree with it or not. Remember, the purpose of the spring season is to bring the snow goose population down to managable numbers.


----------



## In2Fowl

Well said dublkuck


----------



## Canada_Hunter

population is already managable


----------



## buckseye

Last I read there were still around 8 million snows and they would like it under 4 million to conserve the tundra. 8)


----------



## Goosepride

I agree with dblkluk - as long as they were legal all the power to them. Again, the spring season is about dropping the population. As a whole, that hunt probably hardly even put a dent into the population. In the spring, kill all you can so we preserve for the future...hey, a few birds are going to have to take it for the team...


----------



## Snow Hunter

The current population of snow geese is way too high for the arctic breeding grounds to support. The population needs to come down by millions, so as long as people don't waste the birds, I say keep killin them. However, I would also much rather take them over decoys. I can't wait til they get to us in ND.


----------



## GooseBuster3

You and me both.


----------



## Goosepride

I don't see anything wrong with any way to hunt and kill birds as long as you're legal about it and ethical. I get frustrated when guys say you should just decoy. A good spread of decoys is a lot of money, not all people have the budget for that. I know you can make a decent snow spread for less money than hunting canadas, but just keep in mind, even if people are jumping or sneaking or whatever, it may be because they just don't have the budget to invest in a large spread. I just don't think there's any reason to judge them or talk like decoying is the only way to do it. Is it the preferred way, to many, yes. Is it more gratifying, yes...is it always possible or feasible....no.


----------



## buckseye

Back in the days we always had a person going around jumping the flocks that were feeding in the area. That way we had multiple chances to get them ito the dekes. That stopped when the o/g's took over the area, they used to chase us around and threaten us, damn did we laugh at them. We stopped jumping flocks because it helped the o/g's. Since then the crops have changed to mostly oil crops, there are not many barley or wheat fields sprouting for them anymore.

I wish the JClark Salyer NWR would do something about the cattails that have taken over our ponds on the refuge. We lost our waterfowl resting areas to cattails over the years and combined with different crops in the fields we just don't have the geese we used to. 8)


----------



## JuvyPimp

Goosepride said:


> I don't see anything wrong with any way to hunt and kill birds as long as you're legal about it and ethical.


that little word "Ethical" is the fine line for ditch whoring or jumping a pond, the amount of cripples that fly off and die or are left in the fields/pond by a few hunters make the case against it pretty strong, its starting to be labeled as unethical :beer:


----------



## wiscokid

I agree 100% with Goosepride.You deserve a extra pice of pie.However I"m not coming down with the ice fishing fever. :beer:


----------



## wiscokid

:eyeroll: Only a PIMP would know about whoring!!!!!!


----------



## prairie hunter

I tend to agree. It is a conservation season and it is what is best for both the tundra and long term for the snow goose population, but still ...

I do not like seeing the snow goose relegated to a gigantic mass pile of dead birds - like it was a pile of cock roaches, rats, or other vermon.

I still place the snow goose high on the list for game birds to both hunt and respect. Maybe all God's creatures are created equal, but I have my list.

If you don't like the pictures - you can always close the web page.

Decoy vs jump vs pass shooting ... to each their own too.


----------



## JuvyPimp

thats right Kid at least you recognize 8)


----------



## Canada_Hunter

> I do not like seeing the snow goose relegated to a gigantic mass pile of dead birds - like it was a pile of cock roaches, rats, or other vermon.


i agree


----------



## snowhunter23

Great hunt guys. Nice job!


----------



## Pluckem

> Is it the preferred way, to many, yes. Is it more gratifying, yes...is it always possible or feasible....no


That about sums it up. I dont think anyone on this forum has claimed that they would rather jump shoot than decoy. Most people would jump at the chance to decoy snows or any bird. Be a little more open-minded.


----------



## wiscokid

Way to go Pluckem !!!!!!!! :beer: Welcome aboard snowhunter23. k:


----------



## Draker16

Not everyone can afford the amount of decoys it takes to decoy snow geese, and yeah it is annoying at times to have people jumping geese all over, but i have no problem with it whatsover EXCEPT when people are shooting them off the roosts that really upsets me because that really makes the geese leave in a hurry where as jumping geese in a field usually wont push them out of the area they will still go back to their roost where they are safe.


----------



## PJ

I say that you have to break a few eggs to make an omlet. Shooting a lot of snows is not bad. When decoying you can pick out birds, you are not flock shooting. 
What about dark geese? If they were jumping I am sure they shot a few specs and canadas.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Photoshop? It just seems like too many to be real.


----------



## prohunter30

im not for sure but the dark goose in the pict. of the bands looks more like a speck then a blue goose but im prob. wrong


----------



## dblkluk

> im not for sure but the dark goose in the pict. of the bands looks more like a speck then a blue goose but im prob. wrong


Nope, pink feet, its a blue.
Speck feet are bright orange, even yellowish


----------



## Canada_Hunter

> Photoshop? It just seems like too many to be real.


no,it can be done if you sneak them


----------



## mallard

Ramsey,Not everyone here is nocking the way you hunt.As long as the birds are eaten,and the birds were taken leagaly,I could care less how you got them.


----------



## Maverick

> Ramsey,Not everyone here is nocking the way you hunt.As long as the birds are eaten,and the birds were taken leagaly,I could care less how you got them.


 I agree......
This special season was provided to help the numbers and that's the way I see it. If I was there I would be in the picture with you guys!

Good hunting!!!!

I see it mostly as jealousness....


----------



## The Waterfowler

since i was there, i feel i'm qualified to make a comment or two myself. first and formost, all birds were cleaned and utilized for food. i prefer them to canadas. we make jerky, gumbo, grill 'em, fry 'em and even make pate' from the livers on many. one or two phone calls has people at my camp with coolers waiting for any and all meat we will give them.

nobody on the face of the earth likes shooting decoying birds any more than i do, maybe as much but not any more than me. i shoot geese from canada to argentina and new zealand and think it's the best thing you can do in waterfowling, BUT decoying these geese and getting something accomplished is another story in our area. case in point; while we were killing 288 geese last saturday some decoy hunters with 18 guns in the spread killed 1 goose friday and 5 saturday and all juveniles. we kill a high volume of adults, the egg layers, and many days when pass shooting them kill 100% adults by choice and not chance. once when my sons were very young we had our spread shot into by a rifle hunter and a bullet kicked up mud within 10 feet of us. i seem to recall a SD hunter killed by a rifle bullet this year. there are too many idiots trying to collect neck collars to make me feel safe in a spread anymore. a .223WSM or .204 ruger has no eyes and conscience and i won't risk it any more in our area. since the feds approved the only way i know of to put a dent into the light goose population we do what they say we can do and do it pretty well. if standard practices were helping the tundra habitat then we'd still be sitting in a spread and killing mostly juveniles while the 10 year old adults laugh at us from afar.

for those of you that worried about us killing dark geese, forget it as none were shot. i can close my eyes and tell a speck from a snow. also, i can't think of any cripples we lost as the 4 dogs we run are good and better trained than most children and worth more than a lot of peoples p/u's. we don't run a guide service and are just a bunch of friends and family having a good time. the worst thing one of us could do is shoot a speck or duck out of a flock and we go to extremes to try and prevent it from happening. in this case we do discriminate. the GW's in our area applaud our efforts and more than once have helped us locate flocks and receive permission to get on posted land. the worst thing we could do is betray their trust.

if it looks easy and looks like shooting fish in a barrel, forget it as it isn't. this particular weekend everything went perfect and we got on numerous flocks and did well. once the CO starts the 20 bird limit is off and truck-load limits are on. we'll keep doing this till the feds say stop.


----------



## wiscokid

My hat is off to you. WELCOME aboard RAMSEY & WATERFOWLER. Nice to see that you joined the NODAK. If you look you will see that most of the whinners, and cry babies where guest. Wiscokid.


----------



## DUKPRO

I agree with all that Ramsey and the waterfowler have said,, for anyone who thinks that trying to push geese,, get set up for a good pass shoot or walking,wading,crawling - down a ditch full of mud,water and snakes, bent over and exhausted for sometimes miles to get close enough to do anything with a flock of snows,, is easy? They don't know what they are talking about,, that has got to be the hardest form of waterfowling known,, and have tried them all.

Oh yeah,, I was there too,, and NONE of those birds were wasted,, the ones I took home were turned into ,jerky, bratts, summer sausage and some breasts will be grilled and crock potted,, I myself think that snow goose is a very fine bird to eat, and will do my part again next year to help the snow goose population


----------



## The Waterfowler

thanks for the welcome, kid. appreciate your post. we're just a bunch of southern boys having a good time and look forward to seeing how you guys do things in another part of the world.


----------



## Maverick

Here here guys!!!!! Welcome to the site and I was wondering if you had room for one more in you group!!!! 8)


----------



## wiscokid

Waterfowler; I"m from N.W. Wisconsin and we allways welcomed all hunters here, and more then likely still will. I do know that we will be a little gun shy of FOREIGNERS after last deer gun season. A mong came here to Birchwood and shot 8 of my friends,and killed 6. I've been going to N.D. hunting waterfowl for two years now, and have been welcomed where ever I go. Theres alot of good people in N.D. I agree it is always nice to see how the other guy is doing things.Maybe even learn a thing or two. Oh ya at age 55 I'm not really a kid, just at heart. :beer:


----------



## The Waterfowler

well then, you'll have to call me sir as i'm 57 :beer: hope our paths cross one day.


----------



## wiscokid

I hope so also Waterfowler SIR.    :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Welcome The Waterfowler...don't worry about the negative comments....the law says get them just about any way you can....the feds want them harrassed to drop body fat on them when they get to the arctic.As long as you use and don't dump them....have at 'em.

By the way...welcome to the 50's club....I'm 56.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

That Picture looks like a lot birds, yea it is, but i just returned from 6 day snow goose hunting trip today, and I look at that picture and the tons of snow geese I saw, It's like it hardly makes a difference, I was impressed by the numbers I saw out there! We got a long way to go to reach our goal, especially this year, the birds are smart! I can see this thread is never going to die. Cant wait till next spring!
Adam Toboyek 8)


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn

I have hunted all my life. That is one of the most disgusting things i have ever seen. Those boys should be ashamed. Thats not hunting. That is slaughter. Reminds me of the pasenger pigeon of 100 years ago.


----------



## johnsona

Rocky,

If you read the previous posts it talks about how the point of the spring season is to lower the population before they eat their breeding grounds bare. Also, if all the birds were taken legally, and were cleaned and eaten, what's the problem?


----------



## Squeeker

This kind of display is truly disgusting...When I see this it makes me want to vomit because it simply does not help the hunters' cause, it only hurts it...

I recently took a firearm safety course with my younger brother. He was pumped to get into goose hunting and I opted to take the course with him as a refresher course. Anyways, in the unit "Hunters Ethics" there were some interesting ideas that were presented. The course states that (according to Canada) approximately 10% of the general population are pro-hunters, with another 10% that are strongly opposed (that's where PETA comes in), and the vast majority of 80% are indifferent. The point of this statistic was that hunters should really respect the majority of people who are indifferent to hunting. That is, it may be very easy to sway the 80% of indifferent people over to the other side by displaying kills like this, especially when actual words are written with the birds themselves. Pure disrespect. Sure it is legal in every sense of the word, but really does it have to be done? Is your ego that insatiable?

IMO, people who post this crap deserve every PETA member clanging pots and pans in their goose blind.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

> That is, it may be very easy to sway the 80% of indifferent people over to the other side by displaying kills like this, especially when actual words are written with the birds themselves. Pure disrespect. Sure it is legal in every sense of the word, but really does it have to be done? Is your ego that insatiable


well said!!! :beer:


----------



## wiscokid

To bad there wasn't a zero after the five. Way to GO Ramsey and Crew. Wish I would have been on that hunt. Good luck next season. :beer: And the rest of you guys try and remember why the conservation order was established.............!


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn

johnsona:
Squeeker is absolutely right! I DO understand the plight of the geese and the tundra. I agree with killing the geese to alleviate the problem. It is the arranging of the birds into the number and proudly posing for pictures that sickens me. The slaughter of the geese should be done in a quiet fashion without this kind of publicity. I do ADC work for the government,(coyotes) We would never consider publishing pictures of the dead animals. We quietly go about our business of trying to solve the problem of overpopulation. Legal to kill that many geese......yes! Necessary.......yes! Ethical.......i think not. It is pictures and overtures like what is on this site that fuel the fires of Peta, et al.


----------



## johnsona

IMO, it sucks that the world is so politically correct that we can't even post the results of a CONSERVATION hunt on a HUNTING website designed by and for HUNTERS without everyone bashing it. It'd be a lot more fun if everyone wasn't so uptight about everything everyone else does. If that's the way they want to live, so be it. You live yours, they'll live theirs. If it's legal, I don't see any need to criticize or bash.

I guess if that's the way it's gonna be, we need to play the hand we're dealt. I do agree that we need to do whatever we can to keep the anti's off our backs, but other hunters don't need to give them crap about it. That's the anti's job, remember? It only makes things worse.


----------



## Squeeker

johnsona,

I think you're missing the point here...It's not about keeping the 10% of anti's off our backs...It's about trying to not increase that 10%...Don't give them fuel to convince the remaining 80% of indifferent people that hunting is a bad thing. I don't think it would take much to convince these people when you show them those pictures without any context. It just looks bad. Most people who are indifferent to hunting probably aren't even aware of the problems in the tundra...

Nobody's knocking the Spring hunt here...I think everyone would agree that the tundra is suffering because of the huge population of birds. But really, if I used that excuse to my wife for hunting, she would roll her eyes at me anyways...Really, when was the last time anyone really cared about the tundra? Someone once told me "Give me an excuse and I will use it"....


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

Some guys dont get the meaning of the Spring Conservation Snow Goose hunt... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: If these birds were at population we could handle, and werent recking the tundra significantly, there wouldn't be e-callers allowed, un-plugged shot guns, no possession limits on them, Put 2 and 2 together. Why diss a fellow friend, a hunter who loves waterfowling as much as you do??? Your not telling me if you had the time to hunt snow geese in the Spring and snows and blues were pouring into your spread, you would shoot only a few and pass on the rest, *IF YOUR GIVEN AN OBJECTIVE TO DO, YOU DO IT, THAT IS TO KILL THE SNOW GEESE UNTIL THE LAWS AND REGS SAID WE REACHED OUR GOAL, YOU GO TO WORK AND BOSS GIVES YOU AN OBJECTIVE OR JOB TO DO, DO YOU SAY IM NOT DOING THAT, THAT DISGUISTING OR WHATEVER REASONS THAT YOUR RELATING THEM TO SNOW GOOSE HUNTING, SOME GUYS NEED TO LOOK IN THE SKY AND SEE HOW MANY SNOW GEESE THERE ACTUALLY IS INTSTEAD OF EYES IN THE COMPUTER* Just my thoughts and my opinion on the subject, remember, this is a forum, if everyone agreed, whats the reason in having a forum.
Adam Toboyek


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn

ok, just another brief thought. Can anyone explain to me WHY it seems important to arrange the dead birds into a certain pattern signifying the number of geese killed? THAT is the behavior i find unethical.


----------



## mallardhunter

It does get kind of pathetic with the huge amount of birds, o well


----------



## RWHONKER

Who cares what kind of pattern they are in. This is a hunting website and if a person can't display a good day on this site without somebody complaining maybe the complainer shouldn't be on this site. There has to be something else to complain about. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ithaca1

I don't see a problem harvesting this many birds but to display them and broadcast them on the internet is not in the best of taste. It shows lack of respect for the birds we enjoy to hunt. Thats great to know that snows are being pursued and harvested in this spring season and must be thinnied in order to save and preserve their Artic Breeding grounds but pictures like this are only fuel for PETA and other anti-hunting groups. In all reality this spring season is not significantly decreasing the snow numbers. If it was not for poor nesting climate last spring while birds were laying the numbers we would quite a bit higher. The reduction may need to be done by Animal Damage Control before any further damage is done to the this sensitive ecosystem.


----------



## Squeeker

Yes, I'm sure those birds that formed the "3195" were proud to be immortalized in this great tribute to the hunted. :eyeroll:

Again, missing the point here. It is not about the Conservation Order or PETA for that matter. I am not against the spring hunt; I love getting out to hunt in the middle of April. The problem is hunters that feel it is their right to flaunt kills like this to the global internet community. To the vast majority of people who are indifferent to hunting, this looks bad. You simply do not help the cause by making it seem like we (hunters) are a "shoot anything that moves" kind of people, even though it is well within your legal rights.

And give me a break here on the CO and wildlife management rhetoric. Don't tell me you are in this for such a noble cause to help spare the Arctic tundra and restore the Snow goose population from "crisis-level" populations. Call a spade a spade here, people will give you more credit for it in the end. You go on the spring hunt for enjoyment and the thrill of the hunt, just like I do.


----------



## buckseye

I think I'm gonna start a new website called "Hunters *****ing at Hunters" if the websites I visit are any indacator it should be a sucess. :lol:

Great hunt you guys and thanks for the pics. :sniper:


----------



## Squeeker

What's wrong [email protected], did your witty retort involving "penis envy" make you look like an idiot? Good thing you can edit these posts or you'd really be in trouble.


----------



## Squeeker

I just thought that you would have been some punk kid making an immature remark about "penis envy"...Little did I know you are a grown adult.

Just a piece of advice, next time you do make a degenerative comment like that, it is best not to have your username tied to your company name. Doesn't give your company a lot of credibility.


----------



## wiscokid

Settle down you guys. This is just what the anti's want. Do NOT threw fuel on the fire. It is hot enough. (besides it cost to much) haha. Stop and go have a beer.


----------



## Squeeker

Not to worry, no jealousy here. I am not that fast at cleaning birds, so I really would not want that many. The 20 bird limit here in Sask. is more than enough for me.

Since you are a guide that does brings people into my neck of the woods, I would hope that you would not flaunt your mass kills in Alberta as you do on the web. I can't say for people down where you live, but up here, people don't appreciate it.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

we took 46 snow geese last week, that was our spring hunt, until next spring, your saying if i arrange them in a 46 number pattern youd be offended? Ive learned its best to not post any pics at all, then you wont have to worry about anything, if any one wanted to see pics from my spring they could PM or whatever, then its alright, but out in public, not everyones the same. We are all like snows and blues, we got the smart adult ones, juveys, and blues, no blues are alike, all sorts of phases.
Adam Toboyek


----------



## wiscokid

Well said 3cof's. Welcome back to Wi. Looks and sounds like you's had a good time. :beer:


----------



## Squeeker

> we took 46 snow geese last week, that was our spring hunt, until next spring, your saying if i arrange them in a 46 number pattern youd be offended?


Not in the least...I personally don't care how many snow geese you take or don't take...Nor do I care how you actually took the geese (ditch whoring or decoying)...

I believe we as hunters have a responsibility to be aware of the vast majority of people who are very indifferent to hunting, and how easy it could be to sway those people. These people can include farmers/landowners, motel owners, etc. who aid in the preservation of hunting.


----------



## BROWNDOG

I agree Squeeker, some body gets ahold of that picture and presents it in a way not intended and look out, not good for us hunters.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn

quit trying to argue with those ******* peckerwoods squeeker. They are wrong and will never admit it.


----------



## quackattack

And I thought there was alot of DRAMA in highschool. Guys, we're all in this for the same reason. To get the population down to a "managable" level. This site was made for the purpose of talking about and discussing HUNTING! I think if someone could actually shoot 1,029 geese in 3 days, then CONGRATS to them. The goverment sets the laws and limits and in my opinion as long as you abide by those laws then you can do whatever you want with the animals you kill(including taking pictues) as long as they are all put to good use(cleaned and eaten). And if you don't like the pictures of the proud hunters displaying their hard work, then don't look at them. It's as easy as that. Everyone one on this site shares something in common whether it be the love to hunt or fish. I don't think that we should be arguing about something so stupid as to how someone arranges their geese. So what you guys are basically saying is that if those guys took those 1,029 geese and layed them out like they are but without any numbers you would really be OK with it?
It sad to see a bunch of grown men arguing over something so stupid when there are many other issues that are worth while that we could be worrying about such as g/o's buying land in North Dakota, the construction of new hen houses to help the duck population, and things like that.
We're all on the same team guys, its time we start acting like it.
:eyeroll:


----------



## BROWNDOG

probably not in the eyes of the general public. Great job on shooting that many geese and doing your part in reducing the population by sneeking,crawling,decoying heck if you need to put a snorkle and mask on, and it's legal go for it next year shoot 3000 I don't care. Just display your harvest with a little better TASTE Most of the general might not be anti hunters but are non hunters and by displaying you kill this way you could sway the non hunter into being a ANTI and we don't need any more of these. By displaying the geese like this it looks more like a mocho numbers thing, kill all you can. A better picture might have been laying your geese out and putting a caption below describing why you harvested this many geese for all the right reasons, rather than making it look like bragging rights. All in all good job on the hunt bad job in public relations.


----------



## DUKPRO

Rocky1958udnudn and squeaker you guys sound like a couple of liberal democrats,,, spinning everything to fit your twisted views and warped sense of values. I have got to ask,, do you guys even hunt? Because you sound like a couple of Greenpeace poster boys.
Who the heck are you two clowns to preach ethics to anyone,,, this is America Jack!

I think the pics look great,, I had a great time,, I have had and will have many good meals from the weekends hunt. And can't wait until next year to top it!

And I could give a rats *** what either of you two pompous , self righteous hypocrites think.


----------



## The Waterfowler

you just , once again, make me feel thankful that i live in the U.S. and the southern part of it at that! no wonder you've got gun control laws up there like you do with your kind of thinking. get a life and let us live ours!


----------



## DUKPRO

No kidding,, I enjoy hunting in Canada but it's no wonder they are having problems with low hunter participation, extreme gun control, and the government rolling over the sportsman if squeeky is any reflection on what's happening up there. He is more of a liberal judgmental clown than some of the whackos out in California.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Personal attacks getting out of hand.

LOCKED


----------

